# Failed NCT on Emissions



## regvw (2 Aug 2011)

Hi 
Just failed NCT on 2007 diesel passat on emissions. 

Report says Smoke 5.620/m, limit 2.50/m.

I have been told to change the diesel filter and mix something to reduce the smoke in with the diesel. Then drive it in the turbo as much as possible espescially before it goes in for the test.

I really dont want to fail again. does this advice sound right 

thanks


----------



## Jazz01 (3 Aug 2011)

Hi,

Have you gone to a garage to get the emissions checked? Just from what I heard, emissions can be a nightmare...  a few things contribute to the issue, so you could be lucky or unlucky with what gets changed...

For my previous cars going to NCT, usually drove the car in 3rd gear on the way down to the NCT centre, make sure the engine is "warmed up"... Also, you can buy cleaners for the engines - just add to the fuel tank after putting in some fuel - but haven't used these at all...  

Has the car been serviced on a regular basis?


----------



## regvw (3 Aug 2011)

Hi Jazz
yes car is serviced regurlarly, may have been a bit cold going in as I bever thought an 07 would have an emmission problem.

will def get someting to add to the fuel
reg


----------



## Jazz01 (7 Aug 2011)

Hi regvw,

Best of luck with the re-test .. agree 07 shouldn't have any issues with the emissions... do you use the same place for fuel - the fuel they supply might not be the best... I had my garage ask me if I had my own pump as the diesel filter on my car was in a bad state when it was being serviced... I used to use the same garage for fuel at the time... just never know what you are pumping into the tank... also waiting for the fuel light to come on isn't good (not saying you are doing that, just best not to)...


----------



## nasnari (12 Aug 2011)

Had same problem.  07 Passat serviced at main dealers.
Added dipethane at all diesel fills between original test and retest.
Passed comfortably second time.


----------



## MFK (13 Aug 2011)

Diptane is a good product.

I would also make sure the air, oil, fuel filters have been changed and as others said good quality fuel.

After that you can be in to sensor problems on the car that wouldnt be uncommon on 07 cars.

Good luck


----------

